# Word of the Day - Capacious



## Jace (Mar 11, 2022)

Word of the Day - Capacious..adj.

Def.: Capable of containg a large quantity,spacious

Th truck bringing supplies are quite capacious.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2022)

Some of the threads on our SF forum, have shown that they are, 
each one, extremely _capacious! 

I have seen many that are over 100 pages long, with over 1 thousand posts!
Now, that's a modern version example of *capacious!
*_


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 11, 2022)

Being capacious, the trucks could haul massive amounts of product.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2022)

If our brains were more _capacious, than they often seem to be, 

then we would be increasing our wisdom and knowledge, far more,
during our later senior years!_


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 11, 2022)

I need a capacious handbag in which to keep my personals.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

It appears that some lawyers carry a more _capacious_ briefcase, than others. 

(It is sometimes conspicuous, what capacious folders of papers and documents, come out of it!   
Sort of reminds me of Mary Poppins' *capacious* carpet bag suitcase, she'd set on a table, to unpack tall floor lamps, framed mirrors, etc. )


----------

